# apache24 + mod_fastcgi failed install



## kribo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi. I want to try install apache24  + mod_fastcgi on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. Everything ok, I can install apache24 without problem. but when I want install mod_fastcgi on Apache with this command.

```
root@localhost:/usr/ports/www/mod_fastcgi # make install clean
===>  ap24-mod_fastcgi-2.4.7 is marked as broken: : Error from bsd.apache.mk. apache24 is installed (or APACHE_PORT is defined) and port requires apache22 at most.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/mod_fastcgi
root@localhost:/usr/ports/www/mod_fastcgi #
```

And then I try to open Makefile file on that ports.

```
PORTNAME=       mod_fastcgi
PORTVERSION=    2.4.7
CATEGORIES=     www
MASTER_SITES=   http://www.fastcgi.com/dist/ \
                LOCAL/ohauer
DISTNAME=       mod_fastcgi-SNAP-0910052141
DIST_SUBDIR=    apache2

MAINTAINER=     apache@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        Apache 2.2 fast-cgi module
```
I see at this mod_fastcgi just for apache22 right?
So how I can install apache24 + mod_fastcgi?
Any solution?  Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

Apache 2.4 has something already built in. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mo ... _fcgi.html


----------

